# Rappelz Graphics



## Sheeyen (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello there I just recently started playing Rappelz and was wondering whats wrong with my graphics. I have a fairly overpower rig to play it but for some reason it doesnt seem like im getting max graphics (like reflective water) from the game at its highest settings. was wondering if its a in game client thing or something like a directX9 issue. bottom line i guess im asking why doesnt my game look like it does in the videos lol

rig spec
windows xp
amd 2.6 dual core
3 gig ddr2 ram
ati 3870 X2 OC


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you installed the AMD Dual Core Optimizer? Are your drivers and DirectX up to date? What PSU make/model do you have?

Check your ATI graphics control panel to see if the 3D options are 'application-controlled'. If, for example, you have anti-aliasing disabled in the ATI control panel, this will over-ride the game's settings. 'Application-controlled' means you're allowing the game's graphics options to over-ride the control panel settings.


----------



## Sheeyen (Jul 16, 2008)

i didnt have the amd dual core optimizer everything else is upto date and my ati card control setting are all set to application control and or default setting. got the optimizer but still no reflective water. effects like water reflection effect, tree clarification effect, and enhancement effects dont appear to be working. on or off i notice no change in graphics or gameplay


----------

